

Ask PG: Applying to YC - lachyg

Hey PG,<p>I've heard that it's reasonably important to apply early, but I'm at least 1 month away from a functional prototype of my site.<p>Is it worth submitting now with what I've got at the moment? Or should I wait? Or should I give both a go?<p>Cheers
======
pg
Wait till your application is 90% as good as it will ultimately be.

~~~
lachyg
Thanks Paul, I have one other question that may have been answered before,
but... Do you issue notices (for acceptance / rejection) all in one go, or as
the team has reviewed each application?

~~~
photon_off
When I applied a year back, all notices were sent at the same time and the
rejections were all identical.

